# Lunas Bagged 64



## Lunas64

Bagged 64. Kit by VT Kustoms of Phx Az. Installed by Ed and myselfof Intruders Car Club. 5 gal tank, 2 Compressors 9 switches.


----------



## supercoolguy

Nice ride. I wanna bag my 64 vert. Wheres VT Kustoms?


----------



## Lunas64

VTKustoms.com check out the website. He is in Phoenix AZ. 43rd area and Camelback. Great deals. I got my whole setup for 1700. EVERYTHING!!! you can see my car on his website. drops to the frame. clean and smoothe ride.
Al


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup: cool


----------



## Fine59Bel

hm, looks like they bolted in the rear bag on that '61 just straight to the trailing arm. I heard thats not very good to do since it can come loose :dunno:


----------



## Lunas64

My rear bag bracket is around the lower spring cup and bolted, if it comes loose the bracket will hold around the cup. The pressure of the weight of the car will not allow it to come off the lower spring cup. The bolt is also long and has a lock washer. Then the last thing to do is ....Pray!!


----------



## rollinlo64

Very sweet looking 64!! check out my 64 ragtop on air in this forum..


----------



## Lunas64

rollinlo64 - Niiice Ride!! I will send a pic of my set up. it came out real nice. Old School touch. It lays on frame also. looks good that way, but if I hit the switch too long.... scrape!! pics soon
:thumbsup:


----------



## hotrodhomi

post the setup pics.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

looks like you dropped the rocker on a jack or something


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 7 2009, 07:18 PM~12636656
> *looks like you dropped the rocker on a jack or something
> *


would that make him a jack off ???


----------



## Lunas64

Kissed a curb one day. Pissed me off - But not a Jacked off REV.chuck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 7 2009, 08:34 PM~12637428
> *Kissed a curb one day. Pissed me off -  But not a Jacked off REV.chuck!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

nice car tho


----------



## 208ragtime

nice ride homie!!!got any pics of it lock up or side!


----------



## Lunas64

I dont have any to post, but if you want to see some, go to www.vtkustoms.com this is the place I got my kit from, log in and go to projects. the owner of the shop wanted pics, he came over in the rain and took them so he can post them on his site. Check it out.


----------



## 208ragtime

thanks homie you dont happen two know anything about that impala balla airbag kit they sell in lowrider mag company called fbi? thanks again 208 ragtime


----------



## Lunas64

From what I hear about the kit is it wont bolt good up to an 60's Impala like it claims. The bag brackets are for other applications(cars) also. I went thru VTKustoms, he made the bag brackets specially for a 64 Impala, I was there while he welded them. there are certain angles the cup on the front bags need to be in the upper A-arm and also for the rear trailing arm. If a kit is supposed to fit alot of different makes and years of cars I personally wont use it. I want year and make specific!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 6 2009, 10:39 PM~12628971
> *rollinlo64 - Niiice Ride!! I will send a pic of my set up. it came out real nice. Old School touch. It lays on frame also. looks good that way, but if I hit the switch too long.... scrape!! pics soon
> :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD PICS UP SOON! Whats up homie! You ready for the photo shoot tomorrow? :biggrin:  Im ready!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Side moldings??


----------



## Lunas64

No side moldings, I like the sleek clean look. No door handles, locks trim, Smooooth :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

Yup , I am ready for the Shoot Mando, I am bringing 3 other Impalas from Intruders Car Club. Two Six 3's and a 69 Impala Original


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I know you want to see the pics so here a teaser! :biggrin: I'll work on them later tonight! 










What you think?


----------



## Lunas64

That is TITE!!!!!! Color is awesome!! Cant wait to see the rest!! Your pics make it look better then it really is!

Thanks Again!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 6 2009, 05:05 PM~12623066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bagged 64. Kit by VT Kustoms of Phx Az. Installed by Ed and myselfof Intruders Car Club. 5 gal tank, 2 Compressors 9 switches.
> *


looks good but needs side trim and stuff, looks too much like a biscayne without.


----------



## Lunas64

Naaa, all the other Six 4's have the trim and stuff! I like it sleek and smooth! But a Biscayne?? No even close!!! Thanks Tho


----------



## eyeneff

Bad ass 4 homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 10 2009, 05:10 PM~12664312
> *looks good but needs side trim and stuff, looks too much like a biscayne without.
> *


Nah you can tell its impala right away. Biscayne & Bel-Air have the window post.


----------



## Lunas64

did a foto shoot yesterday, will post pics when I get them.


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## supercoolguy

how much was it with install for your bag setup?


----------



## dirty_duece

nice ride homie


----------



## Lunas64

Set was 1600.00 But me and my homey instaled it in two days in the garage, Not real hard to do.


----------



## Lunas64

Thanks Dirty. Still in work, but have a dream!!!


----------



## $piff

that shit go for real homie that red has got to be killin em love the paint :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

Thanks $piff,


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 23 2009, 04:58 PM~12795788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks $piff,
> *


NICE BISCAYNE HOMIE!!!! LOL You know Im just fucking with you!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 28 2009, 12:21 AM~12834357
> *NICE BISCAYNE HOMIE!!!! LOL You know Im just fucking with you!
> *


 BISCAYNE!!!! :nono: :barf:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2009, 01:36 AM~12834406
> *BISCAYNE!!!! :nono:  :barf:
> *


Why arent you working?


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 28 2009, 12:40 AM~12834417
> *Why arent you working?
> *


I take a break at work and hit up LIL!!! I need to check up on you to see what you are postin !!! I like it tho!!!! Looks good!!! I wanna Poster of the Pic above!! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 11 2009, 12:17 AM~12666171
> *Nah you can tell its impala right away. Biscayne & Bel-Air have the window post.
> *


I know the difference, I was just saying the biscayne and bel air are pretty naked. It's a clean car still, I'm not trying to be negative.


----------



## Lunas64

Its all good Dr Phil, I like that the trim is off, its rare to see a Lo Lo w/out trim. Its less to clean too!!! No more polishing!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

It's not a lowrider but check out the 64 roadster that Spade Kreations built. I seen it at the Streetrod Nationals and dude said it was close to $170k to have that car built.

http://www.spadekreations.com/ultimate/impala.html


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 31 2009, 08:18 PM~12870762
> *It's not a lowrider but check out the 64 roadster that Spade Kreations built. I seen it at the Streetrod Nationals and dude said it was close to $170k to have that car built.
> 
> http://www.spadekreations.com/ultimate/impala.html
> *


Daaamn !!! Nice ride it is!! Too much $$$ but tite tho!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Voodoo64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 10 2009, 04:15 PM~12663585
> *I know you want to see the pics so here a teaser!  :biggrin: I'll work on them later tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think?
> *


 Looks good Bro :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Lunas64

SHIT LOOKS TITE MANDO!! THANKS BRO! GEEK SQUAD PREZ!!!!!
THATS HOW I WANT TO DO MY SET UP PLACARD. BELOW IT WILL BE ALL THE STATS OF THE CAR. THEN MORE PICS BELOW THAT. PINSTRIPED ALSO.


----------



## southside64

CLEAN!


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 14 2009, 04:38 PM~13003876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Apr 3 2009, 04:11 PM~13478110
> *clean clean :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Livinlow64. Still in work, but gettin there. You got pics?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

[/QUOTE]

here you go homie! The pic I took of you car at the phx show, well your gonna have to wait for it to come out in the magazine! I hope it makes the cut!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

This was an outtake from the rap video shoot. still came out good!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 14 2009, 07:14 PM~13577971
> *This was an outtake from the rap video shoot. still came out good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride Al. i gave Jerry your number.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 14 2009, 07:17 PM~13578005
> *Nice ride Al.
> *


Its alright! lol what u doin? I bet you were in the hydro section looking at rich's pic!


----------



## Lunas64

Hell ya I was....... I seen u too!!!! He Posts some good ass shit too huh??
I dont even have Hydros and I go to that Thread!!!! You know How I do!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here are some pix for you!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

THIS TOPIC NEEDS MORE BAGS


----------



## Lunas64

NOW WHY YOU GATTA JACK UP MY THREAD WITH THIS SHIT HOMEY!!!!! YOU COULDA AT LEAST POSTED VIDA!!!!! DAMN!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 9 2009, 02:36 AM~12650709
> *From what I hear about the kit is it wont bolt good up to an 60's Impala like it claims. The bag brackets are for other applications(cars) also. I went thru VTKustoms, he made the bag brackets specially for a 64 Impala, I was there while he welded them. there are certain angles the cup on the front bags need to be in the upper A-arm and also for the rear trailing arm. If a kit is supposed to fit alot of different makes and years of cars I personally wont use it. I want year and make specific!
> *


loks like he did his brackets like the air ride technologies kit. My fronts look exactly the same. Good job though. If I would have had some to go off of at the time I would have done the same. Looks good.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2009, 09:53 PM~13881500
> *loks like he did his brackets like the air ride technologies kit. My fronts look exactly the same. Good job though. If I would have had some to go off of at the time I would have done the same. Looks good.
> *


Yup, it all matches what I wanted. made for the car specific. Plus VTKustoms is in town, so if and when I need anything, there it is!!! Peace


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 15 2009, 06:13 AM~13894228
> *
> *


Looks good, cuz i made it look good! LOL J/K Homie!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 15 2009, 04:29 PM~13899788
> *Looks good, cuz i made it look good! LOL J/K Homie!
> *


hell ya you did. You aint lying Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## $piff

what color red is that?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by $piff_@May 19 2009, 09:50 AM~13933104
> *what color red is that?
> *


"on the rag red" :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 19 2009, 01:31 PM~13936565
> *"on the rag red"  :biggrin: j/k
> *


You got Jokes Homey!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2009, 04:15 PM~13937835
> *You got Jokes Homey!!  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 19 2009, 02:31 PM~13936565
> *"on the rag red"  :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

REALLY NICE AL, BAD ASS AND ELEGANT AT THE SAME TIME. SO IS THE CAR ORANGE OR RED?
OR A REDISH ORANGE?


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 08:19 PM~13974994
> *REALLY NICE AL, BAD ASS AND ELEGANT AT THE SAME TIME. SO IS THE CAR ORANGE OR RED?
> OR A REDISH ORANGE?
> *


Its RED...... but a faded red. Had it since '97. same paint. but had to rub it out a few times cuz the AZ sun jacked it up. Now it looks orange in some pics. Plus I used a Ghetto camera!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

SO FUCKING CLEAN REGARDLESS.
I USED TO HAVE A 62 BISCAYNE 4 DOOR BUT IT WAS SO CLEAN AND SMOOTH. I KEPT IT STOCK
AND USED TO LOVE CRUISING IN IT. IT ALSO HAPPEN TO BE FIRE ENGINE RED.
JUST LOOKING AT YOURS BRINGS BACK GOOD TIMES WITH MY FAMILIA CRUISING.
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 22 2009, 07:49 PM~13974304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice trunk homie, but look at this one !!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 24 2009, 07:54 PM~13986547
> *SO FUCKING CLEAN REGARDLESS.
> I USED TO HAVE A 62 BISCAYNE 4 DOOR BUT IT WAS SO CLEAN AND SMOOTH. I KEPT IT STOCK
> AND USED TO LOVE CRUISING IN IT. IT ALSO HAPPEN TO BE FIRE ENGINE RED.
> JUST LOOKING AT YOURS BRINGS BACK GOOD TIMES WITH MY FAMILIA CRUISING.
> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats clean, thats what I want, a family cruiser. I saw a homie that has one just like that, same year and everything, but the color is gold. I hit him up and he said will wont sell it!


----------



## Lunas64

nice trunk homie, but look at this one !!! :cheesy: 









Now that trunk kicks mines ass!!!! ya....ASS!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 25 2009, 05:19 PM~13993437
> *nice trunk homie, but look at this one !!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that trunk kicks mines ass!!!! ya....ASS!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU TWO ARE BAD MOFOS!!
PUTTING UP AN ASS LIKE THIS?
FUCKING SIKKKKKKKKKKK!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 25 2009, 05:48 PM~13993754
> *YOU TWO ARE BAD MOFOS!!
> PUTTING UP AN ASS LIKE THIS?
> FUCKING SIKKKKKKKKKKK!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


I know huh!


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 02:24 PM~13992113
> *nice trunk homie, but look at this one !!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I like it!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 22 2009, 07:49 PM~13974304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Added some more striping to it!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Hey Lunanator what kind of red is that?

It's so effin bright! Porche red or something?


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 27 2009, 10:44 AM~14014578
> *Hey Lunanator what kind of red is that?
> 
> It's so effin bright! Porche red or something?
> *


Started out Like Fire Engine Red I was told . Painted like this when I bought it in '97. Not sure of the Actual color. Over these 12 years in the Arizona sun. had to buff it out a few times. seems like it has a orange to it at times. It needs a new paintjob someday tho


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 27 2009, 10:44 AM~14014578
> *Hey Lunanator what kind of red is that?
> 
> It's so effin bright! Porche red or something?
> *


Plus my photographer kills it with his camera too!!!! Mando is badass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 27 2009, 11:44 AM~14014578
> *Hey Lunanator what kind of red is that?
> 
> It's so effin bright! Porche red or something?
> *


i tell everyone its "On The Rag" Red


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 27 2009, 03:27 PM~14016824
> *i tell everyone its "On The Rag" Red
> *



LMAO on the rag red


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2009, 03:19 PM~14016757
> *Started out Like Fire Engine Red I was told . Painted like this when I bought it in '97. Not sure of the Actual color. Over these 12 years in the Arizona sun. had to buff it out a few times. seems like it has a orange to it at times. It needs a new paintjob someday tho
> *



That's a pretty sick lookin red in the pics!

Damn I wish I lived down in Alizona, I'd drive my 64 ALL the time! Sucks up here in Canada with having winter and I've only got 7 ish months of actual cruisin time. Even at that in the 1st ish months of spring they are cleaning all the gravel off the roads. 

I want sunshine all the time :tears:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 28 2009, 12:42 PM~14026900
> *That's a pretty sick lookin red in the pics!
> 
> Damn I wish I lived down in Alizona, I'd drive my 64 ALL the time! Sucks up here in Canada with having winter and I've only got 7 ish months of actual cruisin time. Even at that in the 1st ish months of spring they are cleaning all the gravel off the roads.
> 
> I want sunshine all the time  :tears:
> *


to bad homie we doing this on saturday


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

SUP MR.LUNA!!
HOW YOU DOING!
PURO


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 28 2009, 07:03 PM~14031295
> *SUP MR.LUNA!!
> HOW YOU DOING!
> PURO
> *


I am Good Loco!!!! Thanks for the Tee's Pics, Bad ass!! We will look them over this weekend and let you know which ones we wanna do. but you let us know ur thoughts too. Let us know about the Vegas gig you wanted to talk about Bro. We IN!!! :biggrin:   We will call you Sunday nite. We may be buzzed tho but we will call you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 28 2009, 11:42 AM~14026900
> *That's a pretty sick lookin red in the pics!
> 
> Damn I wish I lived down in Alizona, I'd drive my 64 ALL the time! Sucks up here in Canada with having winter and I've only got 7 ish months of actual cruisin time. Even at that in the 1st ish months of spring they are cleaning all the gravel off the roads.
> 
> I want sunshine all the time  :tears:
> *


You in Canada???? Hit up My Homey Puro Cervantes with Lowrider Supreme! he rocks bad ass tee's with Lo Lo's and other bad ass Art!!! Check out "other Topics" thred.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Thanks brother! Yeah we should talk homie. Tell Mando i said wuts up?
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 28 2009, 04:13 PM~14029016
> *to bad homie we doing this on saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BTW MANDO NICE PHOTOSHOP SKILLZ CARNAL!
LAYOUT LOOKS DOPE.
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 29 2009, 10:03 PM~14043168
> *BTW MANDO NICE PHOTOSHOP SKILLZ CARNAL!
> LAYOUT LOOKS DOPE.
> P
> *



Thanks bro! If you look real close at the background, can you tell who's pinstripes those belong to. Al can you tell???


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 30 2009, 01:07 PM~14047197
> *Thanks bro! If you look real close at the background, can you tell who's pinstripes those belong to. Al can you tell???
> *


Na Bro I cant tell, I have Bud Lite eyse at this time!!!! Had a few, ok alot !!! And I willbe havin :biggrin: more!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 28 2009, 08:38 PM~14031747
> *You in Canada???? Hit up My Homey Puro Cervantes with Lowrider Supreme! he rocks bad ass tee's with Lo Lo's and other bad ass Art!!! Check out "other Topics" thred.
> *




yeah for sure I will!

the lowriding thing is very lacking in Alberta here. There are about 15 of us that have a club going, Foundation C.C. I'm the only Impala so I'm like a god lol. ha ha lmao.


----------



## Frogg

someone stole ur door handles and moldings....


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@May 31 2009, 12:30 PM~14053849
> *someone stole ur door handles and moldings....
> *


ya, they can keep them too!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Lunas64

> U R SICK!!!!!!
> :machinegun: :roflmao:  :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :nosad: :rant: :tears:  :barf:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> U R SICK!!!!!!
> :machinegun: :roflmao:  :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :nosad: :rant: :tears:  :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

ha ha ha


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 2 2009, 10:35 PM~14079626
> *ha ha ha
> *


Shibinator.... shouldnt you be workin on your ride??? you are 2 weeks late on your promise to deliver Bro!! Get of the 'Puter!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2009, 06:22 PM~14097841
> *Shibinator.... shouldnt you be workin on your ride??? you are 2 weeks late on your promise to deliver Bro!! Get of the 'Puter!!! :biggrin:
> *



Ha ha yeah I am goin out there after this post! I'm gonna finish stitchin up the passengers side rear wheel well. Then I'm stuck cause I STILL don't have that trunk floor in, so guess what....

SUSPENSION TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 6 2009, 12:02 PM~14112333
> *Ha ha yeah I am goin out there after this post! I'm gonna finish stitchin up the passengers side rear wheel well. Then I'm stuck cause I STILL don't have that trunk floor in, so guess what....
> 
> SUSPENSION TIME!  :biggrin:
> *


Pic or it didnt happen!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## My63impala

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 2 2009, 06:13 PM~14075737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man are those 30s


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 6 2009, 04:30 PM~14113297
> *Pic or  it didnt happen!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *



damn I still didn't get to the suspension. here's what I did...

I REALLY need for that trunk floor to come in soon!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

*ITS TIME FOR THE OFFICIAL BIGMANDOAZ.COM CAR CLUB ROOL CALL!*

HERE IS THE OFFICIAL SPOT TO POST! 
BIGMANDOAZ.COM OFFICIAL CAR CLUB ROLL CALL


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## Lunas64

> *Lowrider Supreme Clothing Line now available here in AZ. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tees in all sizes and also come in white!


pm me for info and orders!  
Ladies dont worry we got something for you too! 









For info & pricing pm Al Luna "Lunas64" or me "Big Mando 88"
[/quote]


----------



## Lunas64

Unity Picnic, July 5th 2009 Phx AZ - Hot as Hell too!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

ttt


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2009, 07:06 PM~14486969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN IM GOOD! HAHAHA


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 17 2009, 07:21 PM~14508153
> *DAMN IM GOOD! HAHAHA
> *


Thats how u Roll!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 17 2009, 09:20 PM~14508609
> *Thats how u Roll!!!
> *


Ready for sunday! All day hahahaha


----------



## lowtoad

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2009, 06:06 PM~14486969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do ya'll have this shot, with only the car in color? 
I think that would look very nice.


----------



## Lunas64

> Do ya'll have this shot, with only the car in color?
> I think that would look very nice.
> I will see what Mando can do, I think it would be badass with the blacked out background and the car colored all red! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2009, 08:49 PM~14406065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity Picnic, July 5th 2009 Phx AZ - Hot as Hell too!!
> *



REAL NICE PLAYA!!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 22 2009, 05:36 PM~14554179
> *REAL NICE PLAYA!!
> *


Thanks Pure, how was Scape by the Lake??? I seen the pics.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2009, 09:55 PM~14554388
> *Thanks Pure, how was Scape by the Lake??? I seen the pics.
> *



SHIT AL IT WAS AWESOME!! WISH YOU BOYZ COULD HAVE BEEN UP HERE TO KICK IT WITH US!!! 

TONS OF RIDEZ, SHOW WAS ILL...HOP-OFF REAL GOOD!!!! 

FEMALES..PLENTY!!!! 

NEXT TIME FO SHO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 9 2009, 05:45 PM~12656566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No side moldings, I like the sleek clean look. No door handles, locks trim, Smooooth :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT THIS CAR NEEDS, LOOKS GOOD THOUGH....


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 23 2009, 07:48 PM~14565884
> *THAT'S WHAT THIS CAR NEEDS, LOOKS GOOD THOUGH....
> *


Thanks Pete. The car is different. No Moldings, But its what I like!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 23 2009, 09:02 PM~14566012
> *Thanks Pete. The car is different. No Moldings, But its what I like!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Lunas likes his 64 like he likes his women...

clean and shaved! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 25 2009, 04:25 PM~14580740
> *Lunas likes his 64 like he likes his women...
> 
> clean and shaved!  :biggrin:
> *


OHHHH SNAP!!!!!! :biggrin: Thats riiiiight My Canadian Brother!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 25 2009, 06:38 PM~14581132
> *OHHHH SNAP!!!!!! :biggrin: Thats riiiiight My Canadian Brother!!!
> *




ha ha ha I thought you'd like that comment! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 26 2009, 10:43 AM~14585498
> *ha ha ha I thought you'd like that comment!  :biggrin:
> *


U back on the car this weekend? Or did the Lil Lady keep you from it? LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2009, 12:12 PM~14585650
> *U back on the car this weekend? Or did the Lil Lady keep you from it? LOL
> :biggrin:
> *



I'm still trying to find a trunk floor in stock. I might have found one from Restoration World in Dayton, OH. We'll see...

oh yeah the lady kept me busy, plus Social Distortion was in town Saturday night. They were fuckin awesome!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 13 2009, 07:31 PM~14763971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wicked Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Damn that chick is fine!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 30 2009, 01:56 PM~14927694
> *Damn that chick is fine!
> *


Thanks Bro, she was the feature model at out Lowrider Supreme Cruise Night in Phx Az. One hell of a Event, we had 24 Car clubs show their Lo Lo's and a Hop from hell!!! Dudes were gas Hopping, bumper checkin, it was badass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 31 2009, 07:45 PM~14941707
> *Thanks Bro, she was the feature model at out Lowrider Supreme Cruise Night in Phx Az. One hell of a Event, we had 24 Car clubs show their Lo Lo's and a Hop from hell!!! Dudes were gas Hopping, bumper checkin, it was badass!!!  :biggrin:
> *



fuck that sounds like a shit load of fun man! Wish I coulda been there!


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2009, 05:49 PM~14406065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity Picnic, July 5th 2009 Phx AZ - Hot as Hell too!!
> *


loving the pinstriping looks clean as :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Sep 3 2009, 05:15 AM~14967782
> *loving the pinstriping looks clean as :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thansk bro, the silver leaf is next :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 3 2009, 04:42 PM~14973631
> *Thansk bro, the silver leaf is next :biggrin:
> *



can't wait to see that!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 3 2009, 04:25 PM~14974065
> *can't wait to see that!
> *


Silver Leaf on my ride is alot better then what I see on your Thread the other day!!!! LOL You need some sun Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 3 2009, 06:00 PM~14974359
> *Silver Leaf on my ride is alot better then what I see on your Thread the other day!!!! LOL  You need some sun Bro!!! :biggrin:
> *



ha ha all in the nature of showing off the most beautiful artwork I've ever had or seen for that matter. 

seriously though can't wait to see that silver leafing done. Are you gonna have to clear over that when it's done? What are you gonna do Luninator?


----------



## Lunas64

>


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 05:07 PM~15030410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HA HA sweet!


----------



## Lunas64

Representing Lowrider Supreme Clothing!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 14 2009, 07:03 PM~15081264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Representing Lowrider Supreme Clothing!! :biggrin:
> *



I love this! 64 Chevy owners represent!


----------



## mrbg

nice


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Lunas64

Phx Lowrider Super Show.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

That silver leafing is so sexy man!

Car looks awesome
































As usual!


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 28 2009, 07:06 PM~15212465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phx Lowrider Super Show.
> *


loving the silver leaf lunas :0 :0


----------



## livinlow64

heres a pic of my new 64 got it 2 weeks ago trying to get it rollin for christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64

whats planned next for ya ride? have you got any more pics of ya 64 with the silver leaf on it
cheers Shane


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Oct 3 2009, 12:47 PM~15258454
> *loving the silver leaf lunas :0  :0
> *


Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> heres a pic of my new 64 got it 2 weeks ago trying to get it rollin for christmas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!! Garage looks Sik! :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

if you woulda told me you were gunna shave off the whole side of ur impala i woulda told u u were crazy,cuz all the moldings look awesome.. but ur ride looks great, and i never seen one like it. kudos homie


----------



## Lunas64

CHECKIN TO SEE IF MY VALVES WERE WORKING!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 6 2009, 02:04 AM~15579801
> *if you woulda told me you were gunna shave off the whole side of ur impala i woulda told u u were crazy,cuz all the moldings look awesome.. but ur ride looks great, and i never seen one like it. kudos homie
> *


yeah crazy but thats getting him into Impalas Magazine!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 1 2009, 04:14 PM~15836820
> *yeah crazy but thats getting him into Impalas Magazine!
> *


SSSSSHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64

> Sup fellas! Took Lunas 64 out for a little photo shoot yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks Mando!


----------



## foey

I like the pics, very nice indeed VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> Sup fellas! Took Lunas 64 out for a little photo shoot yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks Mando!
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the beaver LUNA,HAHAH just plain mang shit's allway's looking clean.Mad props bro
> 
> 
> 
> I like the pics, very nice indeed VERY NICE :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 7 2009, 10:47 PM~15909001
> *Where's the beaver LUNA,HAHAH just plain mang shit's allway's looking clean.Mad props bro
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


If you are talking "Models", you will have to wait for the pics. BTW. I had models there, I had my two daughters model for the car! Came out very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> Check these out fellas. These 2 ladies are Al's daughters!
> 
> Alicia Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monique Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was gonna wait to post these...... Bigmando and I did a fot shoot of my car as you all know! I am very proud of these, especially that my daughtere are the ladies modeling in the pics! Alicia and Monique. We hope you all like the pics. :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## livinlow64

> Sup fellas! Took Lunas 64 out for a little photo shoot yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks Mando!
> 
> 
> 
> :0 nice pics your 64 just keeps getting better & better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Jan 28 2010, 09:58 PM~16447646
> *:0 nice pics your 64 just keeps getting better & better :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro, Just picked up the Clubs New IDENTITY plaques!!! Krazy Kutting in Yuma hooked them up!! came out sik!!! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## Lunas64

Mz Edith, AZ 2010 Lowrider Calender Model! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

IDENTITY CC Show n Shine 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## B DUB

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2010, 07:16 PM~16504097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDENTITY CC Show n Shine 2010 :biggrin:
> *


very nice


----------



## Lunas64

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> Lunas 64 at Rallys Friday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuma Az Show


----------



## saltyroads

Love the car.

How'd you get the street shots w/o traffic during the day?


----------



## livinlow64

> Lunas 64 at Rallys Friday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuma Az Show
> 
> 
> 
> looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by saltyroads_@Feb 23 2010, 09:43 PM~16707683
> *Love the car.
> 
> How'd you get the street shots w/o traffic during the day?
> *


We set up cones and timed the shots. The street also led into a retirement community, so it wasnt a busy street like a normal one. there were plenty of cars coming by to look, but we managed!


----------



## Lunas64

> Rollin out to Yuma Az!
Click to expand...


----------



## livinlow64

> Rollin out to Yuma Az!
> 
> 
> 
> great pic  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aquarilized

here is my bagged 64 

still can't post pic

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3960061073/


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by aquarilized_@Mar 15 2010, 05:38 PM~16899692
> *here is my bagged 64
> 
> still can't post pic
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3960061073/
> *


Nice Ride, Like that 2 tone colr!!


----------



## Lunas64

Getting ready to roll to a Show n Shine!


----------



## humanmachinehead

could you post some pics of you front and rear setup? i got a guy wanting me to do his 63 and i'd like to see how someone else has done theirs


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by humanmachinehead_@Mar 17 2010, 04:14 PM~16919988
> *could you post some pics of you front and rear setup? i got a guy wanting me to do his 63 and i'd like to see how someone else has done theirs
> *


you want undercarriage pics or trunk?


----------



## humanmachinehead

undercarriage please


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## seno

Superbe cars !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My dream !!!!!
Big up !!!!


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## 52chevybomb

i was wondering if you have any pics of the install? i have a 63 post i wanna bag but am looking for tips, any help appreciated. badass car by the way!


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17020627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: gangsta


----------



## azmobn06

now get some real juice :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 9 2010, 07:36 PM~17438302
> *
> now get some real juice :biggrin:
> *


Air and Jungle Juice!!! :biggrin: 
Sup Mr T!!


----------



## jesse13

how close is the exhaust to the bags, pics of the rear set up, please


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 11 2010, 06:58 AM~17452110
> *Air and Jungle Juice!!! :biggrin:
> Sup Mr T!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

WTF Luna, you going to add to this topic o'what :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 02:24 PM~17518098
> *WTF Luna, you going to add to this topic o'what :biggrin:
> *


Ya, waiting for my Lowtographer to put some of his shit here!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 17 2010, 07:07 PM~17520422
> *:biggrin:
> Ya, waiting for my Lowtographer to put some of his shit here!!
> *


  :biggrin: 


get to it


----------



## azmobn06

come on Al....................


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 08:00 AM~17620965
> *come on Al....................
> *


MANDO BEEN SLACKIN!


----------



## Lunas64

australia is cold at the moment no cruising its raining all the time in melbourne. 
Shane..









THATS KOOL SHANE!!! 

LUNAS 64 made it all the way to Melbourne Austrailia!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

looks good, real clean


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

what the hell.......just heard your "lowtographer" little break is over...post some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

Hows that Mr T!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 1 2010, 05:40 PM~17667916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows that Mr T!! :biggrin:
> *


Much better! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## 808bubblegutz

............


----------



## azmobn06

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06

I'm starting to think I own this topic......Al :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 9 2010, 09:51 PM~17745316
> *I'm starting to think I own this topic......Al :biggrin:
> *












Nope, this dude owns it!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

...well post more chit up :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

Here u go Mr T!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 9 2010, 10:51 PM~17745316
> *I'm starting to think I own this topic......Al :biggrin:
> *



We still waiting on your caddy topic to open up!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 05:36 PM~17753021
> *We still waiting on your caddy topic to open up!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


I seen pics of it!! Cant wait either!! But in the mean time........... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Luna 64 taking home another win!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Damn Luna got video too! lol


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 06:36 PM~17753021
> *We still waiting on your caddy topic to open up!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


it's open...Post your Rides Project Rides Section.......


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 04:48 PM~17752169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here u go Mr T!!
> *


Bout time :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 10 2010, 06:37 PM~17753032-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luna 64 taking home another win!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 06:39 PM~17753037
> *Damn Luna got video too! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lunas64

> then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Shazam :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## azmobn06

PSSSSSS PSSSSSSSS


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 06:39 PM~17753037
> *Damn Luna got video too! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Dam Al, page 2 :angry:


----------



## azmobn06

:wow:


----------



## Lunas64

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 29 2010, 02:38 PM~17918711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


really bro, your thread laggin so you post that!!!! :wow: :wow:

jk ese!!!!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 02:56 PM~17919418
> *really bro, your thread laggin so you post that!!!!  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> jk ese!!!!
> *


Its some of the only shit I got saved on my computer at work Puto!! You got all my pics of my ride!! Post some!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 9 2009, 07:45 PM~12656566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No side moldings, I like the sleek clean look. No door handles, locks trim, Smooooth :biggrin:
> *


Nice setup!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

wat bags you got?


----------



## Lunas64

From my Days At Luke AFB!!


----------



## Art Buck

Check out Termite all over this thread!!! You have a fan LUNA! :rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 1 2010, 03:11 PM~17938774
> *Check out Termite all over this thread!!!  You have a fan LUNA! :rimshot:
> *


Ya he gets on me cuz I dont post alot on here!! :uh:


----------



## Lunas64

> Badass Mando! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 1 2010, 04:11 PM~17938774
> *Check out Termite all over this thread!!!  You have a fan LUNA! :rimshot:
> *



hes a LUNAMANIAC!!!!


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 1 2010, 07:19 PM~17940755
> *hes a LUNAMANIAC!!!!
> *


jajajajjaajjajaja! :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 1 2010, 08:19 PM~17940755
> *hes a LUNAMANIAC!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow:  
























































:biggrin: seriously.....no fan here :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 1 2010, 04:11 PM~17938774
> *Check out Termite all over this thread!!!  You have a fan LUNA! :rimshot:
> *



I post on here because I can get my post count high without anyone noticing where I post.....because like no one else posts on here and like well I feel sorry for Al because the guy has no pics to post and so I post on here also to get his view/post count a little higher so that it may make Al feel important and like someone else is really checking out his thread when they really arent :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 1 2010, 09:34 PM~17942041
> *I post on here because I can get my post count high without anyone noticing where I post.....because like no one else posts on here and like well I feel sorry for Al because the guy has no pics to post and so I post on here also to get his view/post count a little higher so that it may make Al feel important and like someone else is really checking out his thread when they really arent :biggrin:
> *


GWAAAAAT??? WTF ?? Did Justin Az just say something here???
Nice Novela Puto!!! When I was reading this All I can hear in my head was Charlie Browns teacher talking........wa wa wa wa wa wa wa wa!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 1 2010, 10:37 AM~17935673
> *wat bags you got?
> *


 lol, guess you don't know what you got. :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 2 2010, 06:16 AM~17943388
> *GWAAAAAT??? WTF ?? Did Justin Az just say something here???
> Nice Novela Puto!!! When I was reading this All I can hear in my head was Charlie Browns teacher talking........wa wa wa  wa wa wa  wa wa!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hell I gotta start posting conservative cracker novelas here to keep up with AZMobbin lol. BTW, Nice picture with the airplane and your Impala, after seing that picture I think the pinstriping it what set your car off.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 2 2010, 05:27 AM~17943444
> *lol, guess you don't know what you got.  :dunno:
> *












RE 7's Bro!!!  

www.VTKustoms.com

check em out


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 2 2010, 05:45 AM~17943523
> *Hell I gotta start posting conservative cracker novelas here to keep up with AZMobbin lol. BTW, Nice picture with the airplane and your Impala, after seing that picture I think the pinstriping it what set your car off.
> *


Yuo, the striping and leaf makes it pop real nice'

thanks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 2 2010, 09:55 AM~17944667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RE 7's Bro!!!
> 
> www.VTKustoms.com
> 
> check em out
> *


 thank you :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 2 2010, 06:16 AM~17943388
> *GWAAAAAT??? WTF ?? Did Justin Az just say something here???
> Nice Novela Puto!!! When I was reading this All I can hear in my head was Charlie Browns teacher talking........wa wa wa  wa wa wa  wa wa!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: .......................................... :| :twak:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Lunas64

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2010, 02:26 PM~18004247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice flyer. When anything ever going to go on out here in our area though? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

a couple of Identity CC Chillin at Pres Lunas house


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Mark! Rudy says this is how you freeway fest! lol


----------



## azmobn06

sup homie!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 01:07 PM~18026408
> *sup homie!
> *


Sup Mr T, Art wants to do Friday Happy Hour at the Gym!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 02:52 PM~18026906
> *Sup Mr T, Art wants to do Friday Happy Hour at the Gym!
> *



I heard "Gym" was code for gay bar!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 12 2010, 02:24 PM~18027271
> *I heard "Gym" was code for gay bar!
> *












DONT FORGET PUTO!! :uh:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 02:52 PM~18026906
> *Sup Mr T, Art wants to do Friday Happy Hour at the Gym!
> *


Not sure if I will be there as I hear we may go to Bobby Q's :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 12 2010, 03:24 PM~18027271
> *I heard "Gym" was code for gay bar!
> *


 :0


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 07:27 PM~18030420
> *Not sure if I will be there as I hear we may go to Bobby Q's :dunno:
> *


Did you like the video?? We had a blast makin it!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 09:08 PM~18031026
> *Did you like the video?? We had a blast makin it!! :biggrin:
> *


Yea, you and Mando need to make more short films!! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

Stopping by to increase my post count :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 09:41 PM~18042156
> *Stopping by to increase my post count :biggrin:
> *



CHEATER!!!! :0


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 12 2010, 02:24 PM~18027271
> *I heard "Gym" was code for gay bar!
> *


"estupit" :uh:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 14 2010, 05:16 AM~18043115
> *CHEATER!!!! :0
> *


BBQ's tommorrow PUTO!!!!!!!!! won't be able to make it to the GYM sports bar 
(typed out for Manditos sake) -NO HUMO!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 14 2010, 06:16 AM~18043115
> *CHEATER!!!! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 14 2010, 10:07 PM~18050689
> *BBQ's tommorrow PUTO!!!!!!!!!  won't be able to make it to the GYM sports bar
> (typed out for Manditos sake) -NO HUMO!
> *


You dont need to be there!!! LOL :0


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2010, 05:27 AM~18051806
> *You dont need to be there!!! LOL :0
> *


yes I do. I will send you the info via text message asshole


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 15 2010, 03:06 PM~18056098
> *yes I do.  I will send you the info via text message asshole
> *


Muy Chingon......."VIA TEXT MESSAGE" I guess I will get the text message "VIA" cell phone huh!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2010, 04:31 PM~18056847
> *Muy Chingon......."VIA TEXT MESSAGE"  I guess I will get the text message "VIA" cell phone huh!! :biggrin:
> *


Yes you did.


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

cool, no one here to see me :cheesy:


----------



## 1968custom

What's up Luna. Hey quick question do you have any troubles with hitting your oil pan when you drop the car down? If so what did you do to fix the problem.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 09:11 PM~18088321
> *cool, no one here to see me :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Jul 19 2010, 09:58 PM~18089520
> *What's up Luna. Hey quick question do you have any troubles with hitting your oil pan when you drop the car down? If so what did you do to fix the problem.
> *


Sup Bro, No, I there are other areas lower that support it. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 21 2010, 08:17 PM~18106835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bout time.......................


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 05:39 AM~18110146
> *bout time.......................
> *


Shit I am over 10K views.......What u got???? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 09:55 AM~18111349
> *Shit I am over 10K views.......What u got???? :biggrin:
> *


Views of what??

POST MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 23 2010, 11:09 AM~18123086
> *Views of what??
> 
> POST MORE PICS :biggrin:
> *


Buy me a beer and I will post!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Jul 19 2010, 10:58 PM~18089520
> *What's up Luna. Hey quick question do you have any troubles with hitting your oil pan when you drop the car down? If so what did you do to fix the problem.
> *


I dont know if this will help but check out the hotrod shops as they make some oilpans with scrape plates.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 23 2010, 12:35 PM~18123284
> *Buy me a beer and I will post!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll buy you a REAL beer (corona) hows that?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> I know you want to see the pics so here a teaser! :biggrin: I'll work on them later tonight!


----------



## Lunas64

>


----------



## el camino man

Car looks good as always :thumbsup: But a change in the paint department would really set it off for vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 23 2010, 08:40 PM~18127313
> *Car looks good as always :thumbsup: But a change in the paint department would really set it off for vegas :biggrin:
> *


ITS A MONEY THING NOW!!!! WANTS AND NEEDS!! i WANT A PAINT JOB.... BUT DO I NEED A PAINT JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 24 2010, 05:09 AM~18128835
> *ITS A MONEY THING NOW!!!! WANTS AND NEEDS!! i WANT A PAINT JOB.... BUT DO I NEED A PAINT JOB! :biggrin:
> *



Either way the car still looks good


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 24 2010, 01:47 PM~18131383
> *Either way the car still looks good
> *


THANKS DANNY, CANT WAIT FOR URS TO COME OUT SWINGING :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 24 2010, 01:55 PM~18131455
> *THANKS DANNY, CANT WAIT FOR URS TO COME OUT SWINGING :biggrin:
> *



Shiiiiiitttttt me either hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 25 2010, 10:04 AM~18136132
> *
> *


New rule Puto....... you cant just post a smily face on my thread no more.... if you do, i charge you a 18 pak!! BUD LITE!!! :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## Art Buck

:uh:   :cheesy: :0 :wow:  :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18140284
> *New rule Puto....... you cant just post a smily face on my thread no more.... if you do, i charge you a 18 pak!! BUD LITE!!! :biggrin: !!!!!
> *


  






why I gotta be a puto? Puto :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 26 2010, 12:41 PM~18144380
> *
> why I gotta be a puto? Puto :biggrin:
> *


ISNT THAT "FRIEND" IN SPANISH!!! lol :biggrin: 
J/K BRO!! U KNOW U MY HOMEY!! UNLESS YOU GET THAT CARD PULLED!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 02:20 PM~18144755
> *ISNT THAT "FRIEND" IN SPANISH!!! lol :biggrin:
> J/K BRO!! U KNOW U MY HOMEY!! UNLESS YOU GET THAT CARD PULLED!
> *


I'm fucking with you homie....I know you a cool mofo


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 26 2010, 07:59 PM~18148619
> *I'm fucking with you homie....I know you a cool mofo
> *


you forgot to say "no ****" :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

:biggrin:  Hope to see you out there!


----------



## Lunas64

> LRM SHOW PHX AZ 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

GOOD MORNING FROM THE.............




*PHOENIX RIDERZ! *


----------



## Lunas64

> GOOD MORNING FROM THE.............
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha!!! badass!!! Sup Arthur?!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 31 2010, 10:06 AM~18193401
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mr T!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 31 2010, 07:32 PM~18195810
> *Sup Mr T!!!!
> *


same ol homie, how you doing!


----------



## Lunas64

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2010, 06:59 PM~18202314
> *same ol homie, how you doing!
> *


Doin good long day today! Hit up two Hooters Joints today with an OG Member hangin out! Had a few Beers and wings and eye candy!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 1 2010, 08:38 PM~18202678
> *:biggrin:
> Doin good long day today! Hit up two Hooters Joints today with an OG Member hangin out! Had a few Beers and wings and eye candy!!
> *


must be nice to be out Hooter hopping :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64

> tata Lunas ride!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck

> GOOD MORNING FROM THE.............
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha!!! badass!!! Sup Arthur?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 'sup Allen?
Click to expand...


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR PEOPLE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:uh:


----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2010, 04:16 PM~18325179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Picture


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2010, 03:16 PM~18325179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Lunas64

> sup BIG AL THOUGHT U WOULD LIKE THESE PICS...
> 
> Some talent roight there!! :biggrin: :wow: :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> Nice, Im the one who took the pic! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> Nice, Im the one who took the pic! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Art Buck

> Nice, Im the one who took the pic! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.t.t for my HOMIE!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lunas64

A Lil sumthin different!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 2 2010, 07:55 PM~18474492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lil sumthin different!
> *


Nice pic. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> got bored last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## livinlow64

:wave: how have you been Lunas?


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Sep 6 2010, 03:34 PM~18500146
> *:wave: how have you been Lunas?
> *


I am good. Gettin the car ready for a Big Rollerz Only show and then Vegas!!!

How you been? You ready to trade for your rag!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 6 2010, 07:15 PM~18501548
> *I am good. Gettin the car ready for a Big Rollerz Only show and then Vegas!!!
> 
> How you been? You ready to trade for your rag!!!!  LOL :biggrin:
> *


im jealous of all the car shows you have all over there theres only a few good car shows in australia. vegas will be sic i was planning to come over for vegas but the wife got pregent & put a stop to that idea :biggrin: ive been good, been doing a couple of weddings with my 64 & been keeping it clean for ya for when we do the trade :biggrin: LOL


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Sep 7 2010, 02:44 PM~18508596
> *im jealous of all the car shows you have all over there theres only a few good car shows in australia. vegas will be sic i was planning to come over for vegas but the wife got pregent & put a stop to that idea :biggrin: ive been good, been doing a couple of weddings with my 64 & been keeping it clean for ya for when we do the trade :biggrin: LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congtrats on the the pregnancy!!! Family first!!! You will see pics of Vegas!! We will have plenty for you!!! Ya keep her clean!!! I will do the same!! I didnt know you were in a club!! You could have been a chapter of IDENTITY CC!!! Car looks great !!! I am sure the weddings were very nice too!


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 02:39 PM~18516975
> *Congtrats on the the pregnancy!!! Family first!!! You will see pics of Vegas!! We will have plenty for you!!! Ya keep her clean!!! I will do the same!! I didnt know you were in a club!! You could have been a chapter of IDENTITY CC!!! Car looks great !!! I am sure the weddings were very nice too!
> *


yeah family always first  joined a car club a few months back only small at moment theres 5 64s & 1 61  looking forwards to pics of vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Sep 8 2010, 08:44 PM~18521193
> *yeah family always first   joined a car club a few months back only small at moment theres 5 64s & 1 61  looking forwards to pics of vegas :biggrin:
> *


Send a pic of the cars! like to check them out!!


----------



## azmobn06

Pssst ppsssttt


----------



## Lunas64

cell fone pics.......cleaning the garage...decided to take a few pics.


----------



## azmobn06

dam Al, almost page 2


----------



## Art Buck




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 16 2010, 06:07 PM~18586624
> *
> *


Sup Mijo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## smg13

clean 64 what size baggs are you running


----------



## Lunas64

ROLLERZ ONLY 5TH ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW, 9/18/2010


----------



## Lunas64

Slam Specialties

www.vtkustoms.com

check him out


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 19 2010, 05:31 AM~18602703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY 5TH ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW, 9/18/2010
> *


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 19 2010, 06:31 AM~18602703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY 5TH ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW, 9/18/2010
> *


----------



## munge63




----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 19 2010, 06:31 AM~18602703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY 5TH ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW, 9/18/2010
> *


looked nice out there!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 26 2010, 06:16 PM~18667733
> *looked nice out there!
> *


Thanks Mr T!!! Next stop is Vegas......waiting on confirmations!!!! :uh:


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 26 2010, 07:16 PM~18667733
> *looked nice out there!
> *


nice


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 08:07 AM~18671496
> *Thanks Mr T!!! Next stop is Vegas......waiting on confirmations!!!! :uh:
> *


Cool homie, you guys will have a good time out there


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 27 2010, 03:19 PM~18675309
> *Cool homie, you guys will have a good time out there
> *


Hell ya we gots plans too!!!! :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:36 PM~18675985
> *Hell ya we gots plans too!!!! :wow:
> *


one word....SAFIRE.....


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 9 2010, 06:26 AM~18523029
> *Send a pic of the cars! like to check them out!!
> *


here's a few cars Al
















& there;s mine & another 64 & 61 getting built now
hope all is well with you & your Family
Shane.


----------



## Lunas64

> here's a few cars Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & there;s mine & another 64 & 61 getting built now
> hope all is well with you & your Family
> Shane.
> 
> Very Nice Rides Shane!!! And a few more being built!! you guys are doin it big :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Oct 4 2010, 05:33 AM~18729687
> *here's a few cars Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & there;s mine & another 64 & 61 getting built now
> hope all is well with you & your Family
> Shane.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels




----------



## Lunas64

> Nooooo , Not the Biscayne!!!! Puto Ben!!


----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Lunas64

Vegas 2010.....Good times!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 19 2010, 06:32 PM~18854950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas 2010.....Good times!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD IN VEGAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS ON THE WIN MANDO!!!


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

WHATS UP OLD MAN????


----------



## Lunas64

Nada Vato! You going to the Swapmeet show tomorrow? See you there :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

WHATS UP AL??? HEARD YOU GOT A PLAQUE SATURDAY??? NIIIIIIICE :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 31 2010, 10:39 PM~18956820
> *WHATS UP AL???  HEARD YOU GOT A PLAQUE SATURDAY???  NIIIIIIICE :biggrin:
> *


Yes, took 3rd, the club took 7 total! good day for IDENTITY CC!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

Motorsports Showcase Trunk or Treat car show


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 2 2010, 06:54 PM~18970844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorsports Showcase Trunk or Treat car show
> *


Nice Pic Mr. Luna


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 2 2010, 06:54 PM~18970844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorsports Showcase Trunk or Treat car show
> *


----------



## Lunas64

She was hot! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2010, 08:57 PM~19047194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was hot! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Art Buck

I heard you got served at the Phoenix Riderz picnic? :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 16 2010, 08:54 PM~19087531
> *I heard you got served at the Phoenix Riderz picnic? :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 16 2010, 07:54 PM~19087531
> *I heard you got served at the Phoenix Riderz picnic? :wow:
> *


Yup, I got Served LOTS of cold beers inside!!! Then I heard some fool rolled up on my bumper! :biggrin: Did you win?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2010, 05:44 AM~19090269
> *Yup, I got Served LOTS of cold beers inside!!! Then I heard some fool rolled up on my bumper!  :biggrin: Did you win?
> *


Hell yea he won...you didn't even get off the ground :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

:0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 18 2010, 08:19 PM~19105891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Art Buck

T.T.T. FOR LUNAS64 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> She was hot! :biggrin:
> TTT for this fine ass lady! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

TTT


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2010, 08:57 PM~19047194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was hot! :biggrin:
> *




:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 23 2010, 12:59 AM~19140318
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


calm down Justin, your glasses are gonna get foggy!


----------



## Lunas64

Phx Riderz DAV Benefit Show Nov 2010


----------



## Guest

ttt. badass ride


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 30 2010, 06:46 AM~19199198
> *ttt. badass ride
> *


Thanks Bro!


----------



## Art Buck




----------



## Lunas64

Majestics Toy Drive 2010


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 4 2010, 05:51 PM~19238794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics Toy Drive 2010
> *


much props on that :h5:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

no more pics


----------



## Lunas64

Westgate AZ - Benefit Show n Shine


----------



## Justin-Az

Nice Pics Mr. Luna


----------



## azmobn06

dam tata....page 2 :wow:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2010, 10:18 AM~19439758
> *dam tata....page 2 :wow:
> *


on Xmas vacation!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 28 2010, 11:27 AM~19439852
> *on Xmas vacation!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Lunas64

Check out this online magazine

www.lowlifemagazine.com

Cars and Events from around the AZ Side


----------



## Justin-Az

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 30 2010, 07:49 PM~19462122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this online magazine
> 
> www.lowlifemagazine.com
> 
> Cars and Events from around the AZ Side
> *


Nice


----------



## regal85

TTMFT :biggrin: WHATS GOOD AL?


----------



## Justin-Az

Whats up Mr. Tata Luna ? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 10:13 PM~19496250
> *Whats up Mr. Luna ?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 09:13 PM~19496250
> *Whats up Mr. Tata Luna ?  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Justin and Curtis!
Hope u had a Happy New year!!! 
Justin the car is coming out real nice Brother!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 5 2011, 06:58 AM~19508900
> *Sup Justin and Curtis!
> Hope u had a Happy New year!!!
> Justin the car is coming out real nice Brother!
> *


Thanks Mr. Luna


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 5 2011, 06:58 AM~19508900
> *Sup Justin and Curtis!
> Hope u had a Happy New year!!!
> Justin the car is coming out real nice Brother!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## robncheal

Your 64 is clean!

BTW I like the prior models.....


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Jan 6 2011, 05:12 PM~19524323
> *Your 64 is clean!
> 
> BTW I like the prior models.....
> *


Thanks Bro.
What did u mean about the prior models????


----------



## robncheal

If I read right you had your daughters model another photo shoot, for me that is pretty awesome! I am hoping for grandaughters since I only have boys for the day I hang that photo of awesome ride and fine family in the garage! Much respect!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Jan 6 2011, 08:31 PM~19526677
> *If I read right you had your daughters model another photo shoot, for me that is pretty awesome! I am hoping for grandaughters since I only have boys for the day I hang that photo of awesome ride and fine family in the garage!  Much respect!
> *


OK, I see! Ya that was special for me to have them model my car!! You seen some dudes didnt agree! LOL! I dont care! :biggrin: 
Good luck on that for you!!


----------



## Justin-Az

page 2? Not anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 09:21 PM~19581704
> *page 2? Not anymore  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the bump Homey!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

NICE 64, BUT MAN ITS HURTING FOR O.G MOLDINGS, JUST DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT......


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 03:32 PM~19613436
> *NICE 64, BUT MAN ITS HURTING FOR O.G MOLDINGS, JUST DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT......
> *


Sup Bro, For me, she aint hurting at all for the moldings!!! Its what I like! Everyone has their opinions! its kool! But like you said "NICE 64" so I guess its ok!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt for my two fisted Bud light drinking buddy :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 18 2010, 03:05 PM~19361982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westgate AZ - Benefit Show n Shine
> *


TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 04:32 PM~19613436
> *NICE 64, BUT MAN ITS HURTING FOR O.G MOLDINGS, JUST DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT......
> *


Thats the very thing I do like about this 64 and in person its very clean, pics dont do it justice. I mean juiced 64's are very common but where can you see a shaved 64 with bags.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 21 2011, 02:18 AM~19657382
> *Thats the very thing I do like about this 64 and in person its very clean, pics dont do it justice. I mean juiced 64's are very common but where can you see a shaved 64 with bags.
> *


Bout time you make a comment that makes sense :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> Na bro That's when mondo took your car just messing, yup your rite
> 
> LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

What up tata :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 25 2011, 10:24 PM~19699840
> *What up tata :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mr T! Jus got off work a while ago!! New Ninja Shift! its koo!


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 26 2011, 04:51 AM~19701012
> *Sup Mr T! Jus got off work a while ago!! New Ninja Shift! its koo!
> *


Crack head hours :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

Whats Crakin Mr. Luna?

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:26 PM~19710360
> *Whats Crakin Mr. Luna?
> 
> :wave:
> *


Sup J, cant wait to see the ride when it comes from the striper!!! When are you going to debut the car?


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2011, 06:38 AM~19711141
> *Sup J, cant wait to see the ride when it comes from the striper!!! When are you going to debut the car?
> *


I think in may as must get the chrome done but i may bring it out as is and work on it as i go as tired of waiting to cruise it already.


----------



## Lunas64

> LUNAS64, LIL BOB, AND LALA!
> PHOTOSHOOT WAS DOPE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDENTITY FAMILY DOIN IT!


----------



## Art Buck

:wow: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 7 2011, 03:49 PM~19811117
> *  :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


THANKS ARTY! :biggrin:  :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## azmobn06

:| :| :| :|


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 10 2011, 03:09 PM~19837739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


liking the trunk moulds looks sic Al


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Feb 13 2011, 01:52 AM~19856702
> *liking the trunk moulds looks sic Al
> *


THANKS BRO, MATCHES MY RIMS AND WILL ALSO MATCH THE BLINDS. SUMTHIN DIFFERENT


----------



## Lunas64

> YUMA AZ CAR SHOW


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2011, 05:10 PM~19859849
> *THANKS BRO, MATCHES MY RIMS AND WILL ALSO MATCH THE BLINDS. SUMTHIN DIFFERENT
> *


   when you putting the blinds in?


----------



## Lunas64

Breakin em out at the next big show. :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 18 2011, 11:19 PM~19907301
> *Breakin em out at the next big show. :biggrin:
> *


   looking forward to the pics


----------



## Lunas64

> Found these on lowridermagazine.com


----------



## Lunas64

TopDogg Pics!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

Yuma Show AZ


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 3 2011, 11:04 AM~20006538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuma Show AZ
> *


whos trailer you steal...I mean borrow :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

I dont steal Mr T!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Happy Birthday!


----------



## timmynich




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 10 2011, 12:22 PM~20059529
> *I dont steal Mr T!!! :biggrin:
> *


Pg. 2 tata....wtf


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 23 2011, 07:58 AM~20159683
> *Pg. 2 tata....wtf
> *


I Know huh?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2011, 12:43 PM~20161246
> *I Know huh?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> The Luna Limo
> :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> The Luna Limo
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Lunas64

> THE EVOLUTION OF THE LUNA LIMO IN LAYITLOW OFF TOPIC!!!!!
> Off topic crew putting work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Luna Limo
> :wow:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS HOMIE.. ADDED A TWIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all your missing is a fine dime piece escort :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Wonder where it will go next! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> :wow: :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## livinlow64

> The Luna Limo
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lunas64

forgot about this one


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 29 2011, 05:24 PM~20212485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot about this one
> *


Nice pic :wow:


----------



## Lunas64

Thanks J, DId you make it out to the Unity Picnic? Badass event!


----------



## Lunas64

Added a little red neon. hard to tell in pic, looks good at night.


----------



## Lunas64

2011 3rd Annual Ft McDowell Casino Show! Good times!


----------



## Lunas64

>


----------



## luis6268

Looks like they bolted in the rear bag on that '61 just straight to the trailing arm. I heard thats not very good to do since it can come loose .
_____________________________
Zoladex
Zoladex


----------



## Lunas64

> Looks like they bolted in the rear bag on that '61 just straight to the trailing arm. I heard thats not very good to do since it can come loose .
> 
> ????????????????


----------



## Lunas64

>


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 7 2011, 07:36 AM~20502385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   the rear blinds look sic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## Lunas64

> LRM Phoenix 2011


----------



## Lunas64

livinlow64 said:


> the rear blinds look sic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Continental kit is next!!!


----------



## Lunas64

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO THE AIR RIDE FELLAS!!


----------



## robncheal

Back at you! Have a good one!


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64

Booty Kit delivered by UPS yesterday!! Tiem to get it painted and installed!!!


----------



## Lunas64

Booty kit disc at Chavos for patterns, leaf and striping!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Lunas64




----------



## geerider

Hey, Big AL! Booty kit lookin' good, Bro! I'm droppin' off my hot rod Camaro at the shop tomorrow (Fri.) to get bagged in the front. Tired of my headers draggin' on speed bumps & my driveway...plus I dragged a freakin' brick in the middle of the road for half a block till the thing disintegrated under my mufflers! :banghead:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Lunas64 said:


>


 BADASS TTT!!!!:worship:


----------



## Lunas64

elphoenixquetzal said:


> BADASS TTT!!!!:worship:


Thx Bro!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Lunas64 said:


>


 Post these pics in the Chavo thread I made


----------



## reese63

:thumbsup:...Thats off the chain Yoda!!! lookin good bro... :thumbsup:


DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Post these pics in the Chavo thread I made


----------



## Moe Built

Love the paint looks kick ass


----------



## Lunas64

Yellowimpala said:


> Love the paint looks kick ass


Thanks Brother!


----------



## Lunas64

First time out since the redo......Best of Show! Thanks for the love everyone.


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Justin-Az

Lunas64 said:


> First time out since the redo......Best of Show! Thanks for the love everyone.


Congrats on the best of show Mr. Luna, from the looks of the pics it was well deserved as Luna64 looking badass.


----------



## reese63

:bowrofl:


Lunas64 said:


>


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

bad ass picture


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64

VEAGS 2011! GREAT TIMES AGAIN!! BADASS CARS THERE!!


----------



## Lunas64

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> bad ass picture


THANKS BRO!


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64

My Club in Vegas!!! Great Times!!


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64

ROLLIN OUT TO THE ROLLERZ SHOW


----------



## Lunas64

AT THE SHOW!


----------



## Lunas64

1ST PLACE 60'S 

BUT HAVE TO GIVE PROPS TO ANTS RIDE!!!


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Erika CCE

You have some great rides!!! Let me know if you need any AirRide kits/parts we have a location in NV open so we can ship parts from there too...


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Luna I just saw the show Chevy 100 last night on Velosity and you were in it!!!! Congrats and the car looked spectacular!


----------



## Lunas64

58 Del-pala said:


> Luna I just saw the show Chevy 100 last night on Velosity and you were in it!!!! Congrats and the car looked spectacular!


Thanks Bro!! Had a good time doing the film!! The Az Side brought the Chevys out and supported the Crew!!!


----------



## Lunas64

THIS GUY WAS FINED FOR PUTTING THE FLAG ON MY CAR!!! IMA DIE HARD COWBOYS FAN!! GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## Lunas64

CONRATS TO MY MEMBERS ! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Justin-Az

Lunas64 said:


> THIS GUY WAS FINED FOR PUTTING THE FLAG ON MY CAR!!! IMA DIE HARD COWBOYS FAN!! GOOD TIMES!!


Shouldnt have fined him, that flag goes great with your car. Maybe you can have va Cardinals theme display LOL. J/K.


----------



## Lunas64

Justin you hittin the pipe again! He'll no I won't do a Cards theme!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:h5:


Lunas64 said:


> CONRATS TO MY MEMBERS ! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Lunas64

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> :h5:



Thanks Bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!! BE SAFE AND HAVE A GREAT TIME!

PEACE


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Justin-Az

nice pics


----------



## smiley602

DAMN THERE SHE IS CARDINAL 64 LOOKING GOOD. LOL J/K WHATS GOOD AL


----------



## Lunas64

smiley602 said:


> DAMN THERE SHE IS CARDINAL 64 LOOKING GOOD. LOL J/K WHATS GOOD AL


How dare you!!! Sup Smiley!!!


----------



## Lunas64

POSTED JAN 6, 2009


----------



## Lunas64

POSTED JAN 26 2012, 3 YEARS LATER!!


----------



## Justin-Az

Damn what a transformation, you surely put in work.


----------



## Lunas64

Justin-Az said:


> Damn what a transformation, you surely put in work.


Thanks Justin, But there is plenty more to come!!


----------



## Payazo.Funk

Lunas64 said:


> POSTED JAN 26 2012, 3 YEARS LATER!!


 you got a bad ass ride homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

MESA LOWRIDER SHOW 2012


----------



## [email protected]

whats up big homie, i have a few questions on bagging, i want to bag my 64ss but i have no idea where to get a good set up or install, im in the bay area, any suggestions?


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Bro. I got mine from VTKustoms.com. Check it out. He makes all you need for your six4!! Give him a call.


----------



## Florence95

I am here!


----------



## Lunas64

My Grand daughters PC "Blue Moon"!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lunas64 said:


> MESA LOWRIDER SHOW 2012


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA

Lunas64 said:


> Lunas 64 at Rallys Friday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuma Az Show
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## playboi13

lookin good Luna


----------



## ars!n

playboi13 said:


> lookin good Luna


wheres your purse on wheels :dunno:


----------



## Lunas64

ars!n said:


> wheres your purse on wheels :dunno:


DAMN !!!! THEY EVEN FOUND YOU IN MY THREAD!! LMAO


----------



## Justin-Az

Lunas64 said:


> DAMN !!!! THEY EVEN FOUND YOU IN MY THREAD!! LMAO


Yeah playboy has groupies.


----------



## Lunas64

They Clown on his car in OT!!!


----------



## livinlow64

Lunas64 said:


> POSTED JAN 26 2012, 3 YEARS LATER!!


::shocked::shocked: wow Al I havnt been on lil for ages been busy with 2 babies now but wow you have been busy with your 64 it looks amazing luv the all patterns & conti kit as well your car is a credit to you well done on a great job bro hope you & your family is well :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64

Lunas64 said:


> My Grand daughters PC "Blue Moon"!!


:thumbsup:That's cool


----------



## Lunas64

Thanks Brother! Next is a moon roof and chrome undies!!! Then Vegas in 2013


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64

[h=2]







[/h]















​


----------



## Lunas64

GRAND BABYS PEDAL CAR KILLIN IT! DEBATING ON BAGGIN IT!!


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## dogbonekustoms

Love the car dude. Im no fan of this era chevys but i really like this one.
For starters because you shaved the trim, handles, badges etc....for a kleeeean look, just like it was done in the early days, when our cars were still customs, then i like that you havent xtended the uppers as i love some negative camber 
And those black patterns over the red look so sarned good....well played.
The only downside is thats on air, but no ones perfect. LOL j/k, j/k


----------



## Lunas64

Thanks DBK. It's different. Lots of riders Dont like the missing trim. But I do. As for air. Keeps the trunk and garage floor clean! Lol! Thanks for the props!


----------



## Lunas64

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## Lunas64

[h=2]







[/h]My Club in Vegas!!! Great Times!!


----------



## Lunas64

Damn page 4 .... been a while


----------



## senossc

Very nice car !!!


----------



## Lunas64

Thank you!


----------



## Lunas64

TTT


----------



## 64 For Life

Lunas64 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Badass!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ethan61

Do you have any pic's of it lock up?


----------



## livinlow64

Lunas64 said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]


TTT


----------



## Lunas64

livinlow64 said:


> TTT


Thanks brother. How's the rag doing??


----------



## senossc

Ohhh I like this car homie ! It's cool with continental kit !!!! So clean !!! Imspiration for me !

Impala with air ride is not a crime !!!


----------



## livinlow64

Lunas64 said:


> Thanks brother. How's the rag doing??


Been trying to cruise the rag with the family as much as I can & just did a mag photoshoot last month. Hope all is well with you & your family & club :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

Nice. What mag? Shoot me some pics!!


----------



## livinlow64

Lunas64 said:


> Nice. What mag? Shoot me some pics!!


----------



## Lunas64

livinlow64 said:


>


Super clean!!


----------



## Lunas64

senossc said:


> Ohhh I like this car homie ! It's cool with continental kit !!!! So clean !!! Imspiration for me !
> 
> Impala with air ride is not a crime !!!


Thanks Bro


----------



## 62Impala13s

Love your car. Motivating me into doing air on my red 64' :thumbsup:. Still happy with the vt kustoms kit after the years?


----------



## Lunas64

Thanks bro. Ya still happy. No issues. Still lay and play some!!


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64

Superior Az car show caravan


----------



## Ariztlan

Q-Vo Al Que Onda, I hope all is well Homie. Here are some picks from Saturday at the Superior Show.

Have a great Blessed Weekend.


----------



## Lunas64

Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Al Que Onda, I hope all is well Homie. Here are some picks from Saturday at the Superior Show.
> 
> Have a great Blessed Weekend.
> 
> View attachment 755234
> View attachment 755242


Thanks for the pics. We had a great time.


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Ant63ss

Hey bro. What shocks are you running in the rear?


----------



## Lunas64

Ant63ss said:


> Hey bro. What shocks are you running in the rear?


Original shocks.


----------



## Ant63ss

Lunas64 said:


> Original shocks.


What bags are you running in the rear?


----------



## Lunas64

Vegas 2013


----------



## Lunas64

Im running the R-7s all around


----------



## Ariztlan

Vegas Super Show 2013


----------



## Lunas64

Thanks for the Pic!!


----------



## Lunas64

HAPPY VETERANS DAY!!


----------



## 64 For Life

Lunas64 said:


> HAPPY VETERANS DAY!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

64 For Life said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


What up Bro? Hope all is good.


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## Lunas64

Luna's 64 is SOLD. Rollerz Only NM ride now.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

What's next?


----------



## Lunas64

ATM_LAunitic said:


> What's next?


Nothing in the plans for now. One day going to build a bomb truck. But Liz and I are going to enjoy life for now.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Lunas64 said:


> Nothing in the plans for now. One day going to build a bomb truck. But Liz and I are going to enjoy life for now.




Go for it. Kick your feet up and relax. We'll all be here :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Go for it. Kick your feet up and relax. We'll all be here :thumbsup:


Lol. Leave the light on!!!


----------



## Wedo 505

A couple pics of it now. Chrome undies and more chrome on the way.


----------



## Wedo 505

This was from Vegas 2014.


----------



## baggedout81

Yeah it still looked good!!!


----------

